# [SOLVED] Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi guys im building my first high end gaming rig im going to be using the following parts:
Any Tips For Me If U notice something missing please let me know like i said its my first time , ive upgraded pc's before but never built one from scratch thanks in advance


1> CASE:ANTEC|TWELVE HUNDRED V3 RT 
2> MOBO:MB ASUS RAMPAGE III FORMULA R
3> VIDEO CARD:VGA EVGA|01G-P3-1561-AR GTX560 1GR x2in SLI
4> CPU:INTEL|CORE I7 960 3.20G R
5> PSU:ANTEC| CP-1000 1000W RT
6> RAM:4Gx3|GSKILL F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL x2 24 Gb
7> HDD:1TB|WD 7K 64M SATAIII WD1002FAEX
8> HDD:500GB|WD WD5002AALX
9> DVD:BD COMBO SAMSUNG | SH-B123L
10> CPU FAN:CPU COOL CM|RR-UV8-XBU1-GP R
11> OS: MS WIN 7 PRO SP1 64-BIT 1PK - OEM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

we no longer recommend the antec psu's 

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum

half the ram is usually more than enough


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

Same advise/suggestions as dai.
A good quality 750W PSU would be fine for the 560 GPU and 3x4 GB is way more than enough RAM for any apps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

the specs list 2 cards running sli


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

My bad and my apologies to joesaje.


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

My main problem is attaching all the cables from rhe psu to the motherboard . I got s tuem hooked up according to the mobo manual but im not sure and i dont wanna powwr it on and possibly fry something:-(


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

Always test the board outside the case say on the box it comes in using ram, video card, cpu and psu and you can use a screw driver across the ps jumpers to see if it will start. Then you can spot issues. If you can post then mount the board in case on risers and connect slowly the rest of the cables and plugs.


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

Thanks for all your help all. I got it up and running except for the rear usb ports ill have to tinker with it i do however have one issue thevpc detects my 500 gb hdd but notbmyb1tb hdd any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

looking at the feedback on the board,there is post after post of problems with the sata3 controller

check if asus has put out a bios update with a fix for it

check for a updated driver for sata3

check usb or high speed usb is enabled in the bios


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

You might also check the Asus sight for newest Usb 3.0 drivers as there have been issues on most motherboards with them. Did you install the motherboard drivers?


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

I got everything up and running . Again thanks for all your help this was my 1st build and it runs quickly and quietly . I couldnt find a pci-e network card so i gave in and bought a usb one. It works for speeds up to 150 MBps and the mist ive ever gotten in my house was 54 so it will suffice. Now i need a nice pci-e sound card.again thanks everybody!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

Why would you need a pci-e network card? The board has 10/1000 built in? Sound is onboard also. What am I missing?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

54 MBps is the fastest you will get with wireless.


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

I dont have a hard wire connection so wireless is my only choice i didnt know how good the onboard audio was so good i hooked up a small 2.1system and it sounds great


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

Ah you meant a wireless pci-x card, now I get it and yes onboard audio has seen some remarkable improvements in the last few years. I never bother with pci sound cards any more.


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

I finnaly got to test out the video cards and i maxed all the settings and its awesome ivchecked with battlefield 3 and swtor . And ill tell ya the onboard audio is pretty sick im using a 2.1 system now and it sounds great . The asus rampage ll is an excellent mobo.Now i just gotta work on the cable management . Ive never teally messed with overclocking any suggestions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you want to OC, see this thread to get started: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

The mobio itself has an overclocking utilkty bhilt in and it upgrades it tk the next one up


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing apps are unreliable and can cause problems.
The Bios is the only reliable means of OC'ing.


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

I just tried to rearrange some of my ports and now i dont have a display!! Idk what happened any advice?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what ports


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

I tried to put in a card reader. And i rearrqnged the cables from the psu the video cards are both running and i didnt change anything except that. .idk


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check you have not dislodged a plug


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

Im going to take the whole pc apart piece by piece and put it together again i have serioius space issues b/c of the psu . Do you have any suggestions? . Im sure youve seen my hardware list at the begining of the thread . Should i also remove the psu too? Like i said the psu has 2 sets of cables and managing them is hard. And this being my 1st try doesnt help. I had it running great until i tried to install the card reader. Then i hqd no display so j took it all apart and redid everything . Me being burnt out makes it that much harder . Maybe there is a step by step guide i can refer to? Its the space man ....so many cables ......ugghhh


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

thats why i use full towers,last build i dropped to a mid tower and the cabling is a 

nightmare when you need to add to it


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

What ports are you referring to?


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Building my 1st Gaming Rig! Need some tips from veterans*

I took it all apart and rewired everything...lol i had no idea about the openings on the other side of the case so i ran the cables differently and hooked up my sata ports before i nounted the mobo . Everything is running better than ever now ! Thank u all for your help. I cant wait to build my 2nd rig now ....once again thanks all


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

